

Read your pile of books twice as fast - sandissauka
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2012/06/25/an-app-to-double-your-reading-speed/

======
DanBC
I often see "read faster" advice. I rarely see "eat that meal prepared by a
Michelin starred chef in half the time" advice.

~~~
rdtsc
It depends why you are eating. Are you eating because you are just hungry and
you are on the go. Fast food places are everywhere and they are doing very
well. Or, maybe eating is an experience you like to savor. Say, a romantic
dinner. Then, there is lots in between.

To go back to reading. If your goal it just acquire the information, well then
reading=fast food perhaps (Well, I am not sure if reading fast solves the
problem because the bottle-neck could be comprehension not the speed of
reading the words). Or are you reading a novel on a vacation or poetry and
enjoy slowly taking it in.

------
noonespecial
I'd like an app that helps me read twice as _well_. I'd settle for being able
to remember twice as much of what I read.

------
rpwilcox
As someone who "naturally" reads fast, I would love to know if this technique
tops out at a certain level, or if no matter what your starting speed you'll
be able to increase your reading speed the 30-300%

I already read at somewhere around 600WPM... if I could increase that into the
1200WPM range, I'm interested. If the technique tops off at 600 WPM... color
me disinterested.

------
JOfferijns
I'd like to start learning to read faster as well; however, I don't have an
iPad, but an Android phone.

I found a few apps
([https://play.google.com/store/search?q=speed+reading&c=a...](https://play.google.com/store/search?q=speed+reading&c=apps)),
but I was wondering if someone has already tested some of these and can offer
a recommendation?

------
Paul_S
You could spend a day writing a crude version of this or you could pay 3 quid
for someone to write it for you. Open source weeps. Which brings me to the
fact that there are already numerous programs that do this. Even one in python
so you could run it on whatever.

~~~
bullfroge
Do you have any examples of these programs that you would recommend?

------
baby
Somewhat interesting, it also seems like a very easy app to code.

(do you happen to know what kind of accent is that?)

------
naner
Reminds me of spreeder.com (which is now apparently a "Reported Attack Site")

